# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  AirAsia khuyến mãi vé máy bay đi Bangkok dịp cuối năm

## love_victory

Vào ngày 20/10 hãng hàng không *Air Asia* đã tung vé máy khuyến mãi đi Bangkok và Kuala Lumpur khởi hành từ TP.HCM và Hà Nội, thời gian bay vào cuối tháng 11 năm 2013, gần giáp tết.

*Thời hạn Đặt vé* : 21 tháng mười 2013 - 27 tháng mười 2013
*Thời hạn Bay* : 1 tháng mười một 2013 - 5 tháng một 2014

Giá vé từ Sài Gòn đi Bangkok với chiều đi là 45USD, chiều về 45 USD. Đối với quý khách khởi hành từ Hà Nội thì chiều đi là 45 USD, chiều về 47 USD.Vì thời gian khuyến mãi khá ngắn, có thể bán rất nhanh trước thời gian hết hạn bán. Nên bạn nào có nhu cầu thì quyết định ngay nhé, có thể đăng giữ chỗ trước 2 tiếng để thanh toán tiền.

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

*Vn Booking – Đại Lý Chính Thức Các Hãng Máy Bay Trong Nước & Quốc Tế**Địa chỉ:
* 66B Cao Thắng, Phường 4, Quận 3, TPHCM
*ĐT:* 3929 0707 – Fax: 3929 1959
*Email:* lienhe@vnbooking.com.vn
*Website:* www.vnbooking.com.vn
*Hotline 24/7:* *0915 371 119 – 0915 871 119 – 0915 971 119*

----------

